# Black screen on CS 1.6



## bumbl3bee (Feb 5, 2008)

i just got my new computer about a week ago and i cant fix this problem... when i run cs i dont have any problems i can play and its all fine but when i minimize window and maximize CS 1.6 again.. my screen go totally BLACK but the game is still running i can hear the sounds and open console but no video signal.. already updated video drivers.. and windows.. ive tried all drivers of my video card and still have the same problem.

SPECS
AMD Athlon 64x2
2.7Ghz
2Gb RAM
Ati radeon 2600HD pro 512mb

oh and this problem its only with CS 1.6 i dont have problems with any other game.. please help me!!


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi, welcome to TSF.
Most games just don't like being Alt-tabbed. They're not meant to be. Your lucky it's only going black, generally games crash or freeze completely if Alt-tabbed. At the very least they take a minute to get back into the swing of things, during which time I only hear a looping sound with a blank screen.

I couldn't find anything after a few searches that might fix the problem but somebody else here may have a fix for it...

Good luck.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

CS does not like been minimized at all. 
Do you have steam and a steam account?
If you do make sure the game is up-to-date?
If you dont have a steam account, uninstall CS and install steam (http://www.steampowered.com). Once Steam is installed start steam and create an account. Click the games tab and select "Activate a product on Steam" it will prompt you to enter a CD-Key.
Enter your CS key and steam will start to download CS 1.6 from its server. The original CS 1.6 on CD is now out-of-date and is not compatible with steam anymore since all game files are compressed into one archive file.


----------

